# New Pc build



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

So I am needing to upgrade my pc. I have been having to out it off for some time. I am really wanting to create a good gaming pc that can handle almost any new game. It doesn't have to run it at the top speeds. I currently have a case, an i7 processor, hds (if satas are still good. Been out of the loop for awhile?), the DVD drive.

So I guess I'd only need a new mb to go with me i7, ram and a new video card. Also what would be the recommended os. Still running xp ha. I saw the 2016 build recommendations. Should I follow the items for the higher priced system for my i7? Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The i5 should suit you well, it does everything that most users will need. I'd look at the $1000 Intel build.


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh I guess I went over budget on my build. Get as much good matched ram as your system will support. Overkill your power supply a little, too much is better than just enough.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I currently have a case, an i7 processor, hds (if satas are still good. Been out of the loop for awhile?), the DVD drive.


Which specific i7? This will determine the motherboard. Boards socketed for older series procs may no longer be available or only available in the used market.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I will verify which i7 when I get back home and post


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

It is an i7-960. So all I am lacking is a motherboard, ram, and a video card.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Also this is the power supply I currently have: CORSAIR TX Series CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready. Would that be sufficient to run the items you recommend as well as 3 sata hds and a Blu-ray player. Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, that PSU should be powerful enough.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Any suggestion on a great video card. Wanting to be able to run the top games


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A GTX 960 does pretty well with all games.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks I will look over these suggestions. Is the I7-960 still a good processor. I got it from a friend when they first came out but haven't had an opportunity to use it. Will the motherboard for that allow me to upgrade to much faster ones in the future? Or should I move to the LGA 1151? If I should move to that could I ask what would be the best way to sell the I7-960? Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any new motherboard would relate to a CPU upgrade as well.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

True. Would that be worth it? I assume that would give me more upgrade options in the future.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would say so. You could move to the LGA 1151 and go for an i5 processor.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Could I ask on a suggested method for selling the I7-960. Or is that against the rules? Please remove this post if it is. Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Most won't be interested in that CPU, but eBay would be the best place for that.


----------



## Twin Lappy (Dec 7, 2007)

ukbsktbll said:


> So I am needing to upgrade my pc. I have been having to out it off for some time. I am really wanting to create a good gaming pc that can handle almost any new game. It doesn't have to run it at the top speeds. I currently have a case, an i7 processor, hds (if satas are still good. Been out of the loop for awhile?), the DVD drive.
> 
> So I guess I'd only need a new mb to go with me i7, ram and a new video card. Also what would be the recommended os. Still running xp ha. I saw the 2016 build recommendations. Should I follow the items for the higher priced system for my i7? Thanks



*Low Tier recommendation:*


AMD A10
(new mobo)
(doesnt need discrete graphics)
minimum 8gb ram

Example system:
Zoostorm Desktop PC

price point: £260 (about $370 US)


*Mid Tier recommendation:*

I5 mid-highCPU
(mobo to match)
add discrete graphics such as GTX950 or GTX750 both very good price for their capability
min 8gb Ram

Example system:
Zoostorm Desktop PC
--with
Palit GTX 950 Storm X 2GB GDDR5 Dual-link DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Graphics Card - Ebuyer

price point about £450 (about $630 US)


*High Tier recommendation:*

I7 6700k
mobo to match
16 gb Ram (this is almost excessive for what you're asking)
GTX960 (or equivalent)

Example system:
Zoostorm Desktop PC
--with
Gigabyte GTX 960 OC 4GB GDDR5 Dual Link DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Graphics Card - Ebuyer

price point: £740 (about $1040 US)


*General advice:*
Upgrade your OS ... win XP needs to die a humble death, and Win 10 is, in every way a better OS.

Unless gaming is a big part of your interests, the mid tier option I've shown will happily do more than I think You're asking for.

edit: p.s .. Mods, no I don't work for ebuyer, they just happen to have a good site for referencing things.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok so I am closer to being ready to do my new build. As I mentioned before I am primarily wanting to build a nice gaming system. I was looking at the TSF build suggestions. What would be a good CPU choice (feel the i7-9600 is a little pricey for me at this time). How much better is the gtx 970 over the 960?

Also as mentioned it has been awhile - (3-4 yrs) since I have many any upgrades. Is the SSD now the recommended drive to use for your OS? Thanks

Also which type of Windows 10 would you recommend? Its primarily a gaming and general use PC. And is that better than windows 8? Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would recommend an i5 for the CPU and a GTX 960.

Yes, an SSD is a good item to have for your OS.

Windows 10 Home is perfectly fine for your usage. I find it to be much better than Windows 8.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## khichaya (Nov 18, 2010)

Try SSD hard disk


----------



## pbug56 (Sep 20, 2008)

I'd agree with the SSD. Yes, an I7, pick the mobo carefully to allow you to upgrade ram, graphics, etc. if needed.


----------



## frosty57 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have just built a gaming machine with the new i5 Skylark 6600k gen6, 16Gb Corsair RAM, 500Gb Samsung SSD Western Digital 4Gb black storage, Gigabyte GA-H110M-H MB with 1151 socket Gigabyte GT 960 video, 850 watt Thermaltake Power supply, Have loaded heaps onto it and it fly's faster than my 12 month old i7 from power on to windows 7 loaded 3.7 seconds
I have yet to slow it down

I wouldn't have thought an i5 would be faster than an i7 but it is heaps faster
For a bit of fun I did a windows system test an it got 7.8 bugger not perfect but close
I wouldn't say it's future proof but it goes so fast it's dangerous.

Hope this helps


----------



## sh10453 (Mar 18, 2010)

ukbsktbll said:


> So I am needing to upgrade my pc. Thanks


The i7 you have is obsolete, and I think it is not worth building a new machine around it.
Here is a benchmark that shows you where it stands in terms of performance:
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/[email protected]+3.20GHz&id=838

I would suggest (if budget is low) buying a ready system (such as an HP, Dell, etc.) that is i7-based (at least i7-4xxx, 4th gen, or i7-6xxx, 6th gen).
They go on sale quite frequently for around $600.

Otherwise, the options are too many for an i7-based machine, and I don't have an idea about your budget, or what part of the world you are in.

- Also, you may want to consider a 500 GB SSD drive. They are getting cheap now.
- Windows 10 Pro would be my recommendation.
- The 750 W power supply is more than sufficient, but if too old it might not have the proper cables for a new gen motherboard.
- If the case is too old, you may not be able to get front USB 3 from it, which is 10 times faster than USB 2.
- A minimum of 8GB RAM is recommended. 16 GB would be a better choice.
- I personally would recommend the i7-6700 (or the i7-6700K if budget permits). The 4th gen of Intel's ix (i3, 5, 7) is going to be obsolete in the near future, so a 6th gen is a better investment.


----------



## 1033ruben (Apr 6, 2013)

yeah i agree with everyone on here do not build your system around that i7 cpu, and if i were u i would just sell it on ebay (best option), i just recently built my own gaming machine and spent like $2000 but the chunk of that was my gpu gtx980ti from zotac amp extreme edition and my ssd which is the 2tb samsung evo 850, but if u take off those 2 i was looking at about a $900 build. now my rig handles all of the latest games on maxed out settings and that is on a 4k monitor although i do have to lower the resolution to not get a ton of screen tearing i usually have it around 3550 x 1440. if u want to see my build just look at the my system tab under my user name. everything listed was bought brand new. and the psu is the most important thing in my opinion as somebody said already it is better to have too much than just enough. 
good luck and keep us posted!
RUBEN


----------



## michaepr (Jul 11, 2012)

Well I noticed you have been running XP and "Want a gaming system that will handle almost any of the new games" Here is my recommendation: Let me preface that by saying that I build custom PC's for customers running the newest games, Autocad and Lightroom. Keep your current case,CD/DVD burner, Hard Drives and Power Supply. Purchase the following items Windows 10 64bit Intel i5 6500 LGA 1151 MSI H170 Gaming Pro Mainboard 4 of 8GB Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 RAM Samsung EVO Solid State HD.. of any size you wish EVGA or any other brand G Force 960, or higher Video card with 4GB of RAM that is able to run Direct X 12 Cooler Master HYPER T4 CPU Cooler - (Personally I try to stay away from water coolers because as a system builder I find too many strangely run out of fluid or the pumps fail and plus the fans make too much noise) Some Thermal Paste - Arctic Silver recommended Do not use the cheap paste supplied with the cooler, it works but you are building a good pc so get the better stuff.. Build the PC to Boot off the Solid State Ensure you use the 6GB/Second SATA data cables that came with the Main board to connect the solid state and the older HD. You will have a PC that will play every game available today with no problem at all and you can safely use for many years to come.. Good Luck..


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I know this thread hasn't been active for some time. Still have yet to do my new build but I feel I am getting closer. I do though need to upgrade my OS. Can my current MB GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX All Solid Capacitor Intel ( GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX All Solid Capacitor Intel Motherboard-Newegg.com ) support an SSD HD. Also a 250gb should be plenty of space? I have multiple other HDs I use for extra storage. I was currently looking at : SAMSUNG 850 EVO 2.5" 250GB SATA III 3-D Vertical Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) MZ-75E250B/AM - Newegg.com

Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Can my current MB GIGABYTE support an SSD HD?)


Yes, but like others of this generation of motherboards, it does not have SATA3 (6.0 GB/sec) interfaces, so the drive will operate at SATA2 (3.0GB/sec) speeds. Still significantly faster than any hard drive, but probably not as fast as it could be on a SATA3 interface.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

ok great. I will be planning on upgrading my MB, CPU, Ram and graphics card at some point. Hope that time comes as its been over 8 yrs since I have done that.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I know this it has been awhile but I will be ordering new pc parts within the week if not sooner. Is the $1000 intel build still very relevant. At this time I don't think I would be interested in getting a fancy graphics card but I would like to have the option to upgrade to that in the future. Will that motherboard that is recommended come with onboard graphics? Thanks


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

probably my last question. If i just stick with my current video card geforce 8800gt will I have to do anything special if I upgrade that in the future or is it just as simple as installing the new one? Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Simply remove the old card, install the new card, and update the drivers.

Just ensure the power supply is large enough to support the new card.


----------



## sh10453 (Mar 18, 2010)

ukbsktbll said:


> I know this it has been awhile but I will be ordering new pc parts within the week if not sooner. Is the $1000 intel build still very relevant. At this time I don't think I would be interested in getting a fancy graphics card but I would like to have the option to upgrade to that in the future. Will that motherboard that is recommended come with onboard graphics? Thanks


If you haven't purchased components, I suggest that you take a hard look at AMD's new line of the Ryzen 7 processors (or even a Ryzen 5), but I would go with 7.
There are lots of evaluations, reviews, comparisons on the Internet for the Ryzen vs. Intel. Just google it.

IMHO the Ryzen is a much better value than Intel.
If you go the Ryzen direction, get one of the 370 motherboards, not the cheap B350 line.
8 to 16 GB RAM (2400) and an SSD would be the right way to go with the build.


----------

